# Mẹo làm sạch bàn ủi cấp tốc, an toàn không phải ai cũng biết



## MoonLight (16/6/18)

Có nhiều lý do khiến bàn ủi của bạn bị dơ, để làm sạch nhanh chóng hãy tham khảo ngay những mẹo vặt này.

*Làm sạch bàn ủi bằng kem đánh răng*
- Cắm điện, làm nóng bàn ủi rồi ủi đi ủi lại nhiều lần trên mảnh vải ẩm để chùi cho sạch vết gỉ sét.




_Kem đánh răng giúp làm sạch vết bẩn (Ảnh minh họa)_​
- Bôi một ít kem đánh răng lên bề mặt bàn ủi đã nguội rồi lau nhẹ bằng vải nhung hay vải thun sạch.

- Bạn không nên dùng giấy nhám hoặc dao, vật cứng, sắc nhọn để cạo gỉ. Vi các vật dụng này sẽ àm mất đi lớp mạ ở mặt bàn ủi, ảnh hưởng chất lượng và tuổi thọ của sản phẩm.

*Dùng chanh tươi làm sạch bàn ủi*
Nước cốt chanh có tác dụng tẩy rửa khá mạnh, chuyên được dùng để làm sạch các vết bẩn thường gặp trong cuộc sống, và vết cháy trên mặt bàn là không phải là một ngoại lệ. Để lau chùi, bạn dùng một quả chanh cắt làm đôi, sau đó chà xát mạnh lên vết cháy của bàn ủi khoảng chừng 2 – 3 phút, cuối cùng là dùng khăn sạch để lau lại một lượt.

*Làm sạch mặt bàn ủi bằng muối*
Đặt một tờ khăn giấy hay khăn coton cũ lên mặt bàn dùng ủi quần áo. Rắc một muỗng canh muối lên khăn, nên dùng muối thô, ví dụ như muối biển, vì hạt muối càng to càng làm sạch mặt bàn ủi nhanh hơn.

Cắm điện bàn ủi, chỉnh nhiệt độ cao nhất, tắt chế độ phun hơi nước. Ấn nhẹ mặt đế lên lớp muối, di chuyển 1, 2 lần, cặn bẩn sẽ bám vào muối và mặt đế bàn ủi sẽ sạch bong.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

